# Best roller to use with B-I-N on Popcorn Ceiling?



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

You should have at least a 1 inch for the pop corn
3/4 ok for the texture

1/2 for everything else
skip the foam and get a cheap polyester brush


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

I would never use a regular roller for popcorn- no matter what thichkess. I always use sponge roller. Popcorn cakes up regual rollers that are not "sponge" in no time. Some popcorn ceilings were not done right- popcoen is too loose and causes severe caking.

Just my experiance ......


----------



## AlaskaChick (Jun 21, 2012)

noquacks said:


> I always use sponge roller. .


hmmm, more interesting products to look into. I will check out the sponge roller collection at my local store.

Thanks


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

BTW- I have never used ( in30 years) a foam on popcorn...

almost always a 1/2 Wooster super fab does what I need. 

But there are many variables- how well the popcorn is sticking, has it been painted before, what are you using and how "wet is it.. etc. 

Sometimes spraying is the only safe way.


----------



## AlaskaChick (Jun 21, 2012)

I was going to scrape the popcorn off, but an ill-timed sprained shoulder & a need to move in by the end of the month led me to put off removing the popcorn. Another project for another day.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Brushjockey said:


> BTW- I have never used ( in30 years) a foam on popcorn...
> 
> almost always a 1/2 Wooster super fab does what I need.
> 
> ...


----------



## AlaskaChick (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for all the tips. The job is going as smoothly as I could have imagined. The nicotine odor is fading away the more I paint. No stains are bleeding through the BIN. 

I went to the really good paint store in town and ended up leaving with, not only 20 gal of paint, but also free safety glasses, 2 free hats, 2 free shirts, a free quart of paint, a huge handful of stir sticks and lots of tips to make my job easier. 

What fun!

Now to spray the freshly sealed ceilings...


----------



## dogris (Dec 8, 2007)

AlaskaChick said:


> Thanks for all the tips. The job is going as smoothly as I could have imagined. The nicotine odor is fading away the more I paint. No stains are bleeding through the BIN.
> 
> Now to spray the freshly sealed ceilings...


So what type/nap roller cover did you use on the popcorn ceiling, or did you spray the BIN?


----------



## AlaskaChick (Jun 21, 2012)

I am using a 3/4" nap roller. I tried a 1 1/4" but it was wayyyy to heavy with paint on it.


----------



## M3 Pete (May 10, 2011)

AlaskaChick said:


> I went to the really good paint store in town and ended up leaving with, not only 20 gal of paint, but also free safety glasses, 2 free hats, 2 free shirts, a free quart of paint, a huge handful of stir sticks and lots of tips to make my job easier.
> 
> ...


 The advantage of being a woman in Alaska? 

As the old joke goes, "For women in Alaska, the odds are good, but the goods are odd." :laughing:


----------



## CopperClad (Jun 22, 2012)

If you are going to be getting rid of the popcorn I urge you not to paint it(unless it has already been painted of course.) WAY easier to scrape a popcorn ceiling that hasn't been painted. good luck on your project! darn smokers !!


----------



## AlaskaChick (Jun 21, 2012)

M3 Pete said:


> The advantage of being a woman in Alaska?
> 
> As the old joke goes, "For women in Alaska, the odds are good, but the goods are odd." :laughing:


I think it was more the obscene amount of $$ I spent & the fact I didn't give them TOO much grief over eating their BBQ takeout while mixing my paint or maybe it was the pail of BIN they loaded and forgot to charge me for that I brought to their attention & paid for. But it might have been the ol' "odds are good" thing, not just pleasant human behavior.


----------

